# underground across the street



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

A lot of projects going on in my neighborhood. Did an underground across the street this morning. Should of taken two hours. 

In the pic you can see the new sewer coming in just above the footer and the lift station below it. The weird thing is the house next door sewer is coming in under the footer. The neighboring house sewer runs down the street and ties in at a lower point a couple hundred feet away which must parallel the street sewer for some distance. This is an old neighborhood. The city said leave it like it is, so I replaced the portion that goes under the house with pvc. It is flat and has backgrade (nothing I can do about it). Because the house next door has no basement, the sewer has a 8-9 foot vertical rise which is the only thing keeping it from not backing up. It is also clogged downstream of the new house. It is just a bad situation and no one wants to pay too fix it. 





































And that is sewage water in the trench. :furious:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fernco's in the mud!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Fernco's in the mud!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



Is that bad? I could not glue on couplers in the mud.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What is the drain tile pipe doing with a tee and PVC out of the top? Also, so what your doing is pumping out basement bathroom and having hung sewer for upstairs fixtures? If that's the case there should be no reason for any backgrade


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What is the drain tile pipe doing with a tee and PVC out of the top? Also, so what your doing is pumping out basement bathroom and having hung sewer for upstairs fixtures? If that's the case there should be no reason for any backgrade


Probably radon.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

In mucky water like that in the trench if a gravel base is not down first there is a high chance for the pipe to belly in the long run, working in a wet trench is tough.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What is the drain tile pipe doing with a tee and PVC out of the top? Also, so what your doing is pumping out basement bathroom and having hung sewer for upstairs fixtures? If that's the case there should be no reason for any backgrade



The perforated drain tile too 4" pvc is a passive radon vent that will go out the roof.

There are two sewer systems, one is the neighbors (discovered during construction), which has the backgrade. 

Yes, you are correct, a lift station for lower lvl and gravity sewer for upper levels out too street.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cuda said:


> In mucky water like that in the trench if a gravel base is not down first there is a high chance for the pipe to belly in the long run, working in a wet trench is tough.


Once the pipe starts to belly, the ferncos will begin to stretch and create an offset. Scoop as much of the muck out that you can and bring in sand or gravel to have a dry base and then you're able to make a proper glue connection.


----------

